# help needed getting the angle right



## tinytim1458 (20 May 2011)

I have been given a tiger 2000s wet stone grinder what i would like help with is what is the type of jigs that you can design that you would be able to keep the same length of tool set all the time the one made of wood it uses a small block of wood to set the bar distance from the grinding wheel block which holds the bar then the other bit of the jig you can set the correct length of tool the same all the time. It is something like the tormek one that is made of plastic. (tts-100 turning tool setter the back of it.)
If you can help in any way it would be great.
Thanks tim


----------



## morrik27 (23 May 2011)

I struggling with what your trying to acheive... are you trying to keep a set distance for the end of a gouge from the grinding jig, or the bar rest from the stone?

I have a tiger 2000, and for chisels and irons i just make sure the tool is set square to the rest, then shift the bar in or out to set the angle.

For turnig gouges i've taken some old oak blocks and drilled them to the depth i want and glued a penny in the end to stop it getting deeper, then put the jig on the tool, put the tool in the block move the jig, fix it in place and take off the block.

hope this helps....


----------



## spannermonkey (23 May 2011)

I must admit I do mine by eye and a steady hand but a jig is what I need too, will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Dibs-h (25 May 2011)

Tim

Try using shorter sentences and some punctuation. Your post is very difficult to read and more difficult to follow. Not having a dig, you may know what you are trying to get across, but it isn't coming across well.

Does the following help?

http://aroundthewoods.com/sharp.shtml

Dibs


----------



## tekno.mage (6 Jun 2011)

Why not just get a Tormek TTS-100? They are not *too* expensive and work fine with the Tiger 2000. I use several Tormek jigs and accessories with my Tiger 2000.


----------

